# I am on the Hojin: Who else is onbard?



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Looks like it leaves Bremerhaven today and gets into Port Hueneme (Waname) on December 7th.

Sweet!!:thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

mine is on Hojin as well. I dropped off on Oct 31st in Munich - when did u turn yours in?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I did mine last monday.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

call sign is YJYN8


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

It's here!!!!










and here










I wouldn't be too thrilled about the condition of that ship.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=YJYN8

I submitted a trial membership on aislive.com as well.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Ugly but efficiant...I like that.


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> I did mine last monday.


I dropped mine off in Munich (Harms) last Wednesday morning (11/7) but don't know yet when it is scheduled to be placed on a ship. My CA is out, Harms has not replied to my email and BMW NA euro delivery desk said that they would get back to me. :tsk: How were you able to confirm that your car was on this ship?

*EDIT:* Spoke with Jessica at Harms and was told my car will be on Equuleus Leader, sailing on 11/21 and arriving at Port Hueneme on 12/15.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Have fun getting your cars next year 

Hey Beal!! Want me to stop by your house before X-mas with my new car to pickup my Xmas present from you??!!


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> Looks like it leaves Bremerhaven today and gets into Port Hueneme (Waname) on December 7th.
> 
> Sweet!!:thumbup:


"I am on the Hojin: Who else is onbard?"

Who else is onbard? Try taking English lessons, it might help.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

vitaly said:


> Who else is onbard? Try taking english lessons, it might help.


You mean *E*nglish lessons?


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> You mean *E*nglish lessons?


This is between me and cosmos don't butt in. :nono:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

> This is between me and cosmos don't butt in.


Me no speaky good Englich.

And vitaly...I got your freakin O right here buddy!!!:violent:


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> Me no speaky good Englich.


That's exactly what it looks like.


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> And vitaly...I got your freakin A right here buddy!!!:violent:


I'm not really sure what you're implying. Can you explain yourself?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

O I missed the O.


----------



## napajon (Feb 1, 2006)

*I'm on board*

Dropped mine at MADA on 11/2. Hoping to see it before New Years.

ED 2008 335xi


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I think you got the wrong guy mixed up w/ me 

You are thinking of "O" ??!!


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> O I missed the O.


: puke:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I thought the Chinese liked eating duck, not rooting for them??


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

FaintReality said:


> Are you serious? So 12 weeks total? I sent my dealer an email and he says usually 5-7 days... hopefully that is correct


5-7 days? :dunno: It won't be out of customs by then. You must be joking.


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

Hojin is still tentatively scheduled to begin passing thru Panama canal on 11/27 @ 9am. (Its slot has not be booked yet, but that probably is not unusual since it's still a few days out).

http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

> 5-7 days? It won't be out of customs by then. You must be joking


I was trying to be easy on the guy. He seemed upset.


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

cosmos said:


> Could be longer.
> 
> Never trust a dealer, especially one with wrong info. I take it he has not done many ED's.
> 
> ...


My car was a normal delivery, in which I did not do the ed process... so maybe he is correct then?

I mentioned what others are saying and he states it has never taken him over 7 days to get the cars once they hit the port! But once again, this is normal deliver so that could be correct then?

thanks


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

JSpira said:


> 5-7 days? :dunno: It won't be out of customs by then. You must be joking.


This is my first BMW so I am new to this since I have never had to order a car before. Just getting my info from my local BMW dealer...

Dave


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

You should have said that before this thread. How do you know what boat you are on?

Yep, you should have your car 5-7 days after the car is unloaded from the boat.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

FaintReality said:


> My car was a normal delivery, in which I did not do the ed process... so maybe he is correct then?


Perhaps you should not be posting this in the European Delivery forum then? :dunno: Just a thought.


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

cosmos said:


> You should have said that before this thread. How do you know what boat you are on?
> 
> Yep, you should have your car 5-7 days after the car is unloaded from the boat.


Nice, thanks.

My dealer told me the vessel name, dept date, and estmated arrival date, which is why I am posting here since this is the only thread on the Hojin I could find on the forums.


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Perhaps you should not be posting this in the European Delivery forum then? :dunno: Just a thought.


calm down cowboy, you wont get anywhere in life being a grump :thumbdwn: I am on the same boat as you, so it makes no difference if I did ed or not. I am here to keep track of the shipping status of the hojin vessel, just like every other person in this tread, and will remain posting or keeping track till my car arrives 

so thanks for all the help grump, time for a nap perhaps :bareass:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

FaintReality said:


> My dealer told me the vessel name, dept date, and estmated arrival date, so I am posting here since this is the only thread on the Hojin and I am trying to keep track like everyone else...


Let me make this really clear. This is the EUROPEAN DELIVERY forum. It is SOLELY for the discussion of topics related to European Delivery. You are welcome to watch and learn, and even participate WHERE it relates to European Delivery.

By the way, if there is any damage to your car on board the vessel, the 5-7 days goes out the door.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

FaintReality said:


> calm down cowboy, you wont get anywhere in life being a grump :thumbdwn: I am on the same boat as you, so it makes no difference if I did ed or not. I am here to keep track of the shipping status of the hojin vessel, just like every other person in this tread, and will remain posting or keeping track till my car arrives


You are just wasting everyone's time here. This is for European Deliveries. Period. Whether you did a factory delivery does indeed make all the difference in the world.

If you want to watch and observe, that's fine. If you are tracking a European Delivery and it's on this boat, you are welcome to post. But it sounds like you really don't belong here for a variety for a variety of reasons. :dunno:


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Let me make this really clear. This is the EUROPEAN DELIVERY forum. It is SOLELY for the discussion of topics related to European Delivery. You are welcome to watch and learn, and even participate WHERE it relates to European Delivery.
> 
> By the way, if there is any damage to your car on board the vessel, the 5-7 days goes out the door.


So I should start a new thread to track this vessel since I did not do the european delivery? and then let me guess... your gonna post in that thread telling me how I should have done a search and there is already a thread on the vessel hojin and your gonna get all butt hurt!

Well... unfortunately, this is a forum and I am here to track my car and im NOT going to start a new thread just to read the same exact info in here. So, regardless of your approval, I will be watching this thread and if any little questions come up along the way, I will ask like I have been since majority of the people are here to help, regardless of how I made my purchase.

All I asked is how long im looking it once it hits the ports... sorry I did not mention I did not do the european deliver. Like previously mentioned, this is the first BMW so I am clueless to the process and am re-searching and learning like the majority of us, so any help would be greatly appreciated. After all, you have time to complain, so why not just simply help me out :tsk:

anyway... enoughing ranting! I got my answer


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

FaintReality said:


> I am clueless


Boy did you get that one right.

Please confine your postings to those appropriate to your situation. You had no business posting in this thread the way you did. :dunno:


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

DavidNY said:


> Boy did you get that one right.
> 
> Please confine your postings to those appropriate to your situation. You had no business posting in this thread the way you did. :dunno:


Please elaborate? Last time I checked, this thread and my questions pertain to the subject at hand, the only difference being I did not go to Germany to sign and drive my car around... I did not know this made a difference until just now when cosmos posted w/ his response.

cosmos answered the question fine, and now I know everything I need to know and will just keep track like I have been.

Once again, sorry I made you all so angry by not doing an ed delivery and asking one question. But to start a new thread w/ the same info from this thread just so I can ask a question without getting yelled at, seems pretty silly IMO


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

FaintReality said:


> Please elaborate? Last time I checked, this thread and my questions pertain to the subject at hand, the only difference being I did not go to Germany to sign and drive my car around... I did not know this made a difference until just now when cosmos posted w/ his response.
> 
> cosmos answered the question fine, and now I know everything I need to know and will just keep track like I have been.
> 
> Once again, sorry I made you all so angry by not doing an ed delivery and asking one question. But to start a new thread w/ the same info from this thread just so I can ask a question without getting yelled at, seems pretty silly IMO


Pardon me for speaking out of turn. As JS indicated there is absolutely nothing wrong with lurking and picking up the crumbs from the table. There is probably nothing really wrong with your asking questions. The problem/aggravation seems to have arisen when it was realized that you wasted a lot of everyone's time by not clarifying that your situation was totally out of bounds. Then you started the pot boiling by mildly insulting one of our most valued contributors.

Welcome to the fest and best wishes for future posts.


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Still no update 

I called NYK and all the representative could tell me was that it is due in Port Hueneme on 12/7/07. 

I mentioned that I was tracking the ship online and that it has not reported a location since 11/17/07. She did not know the ship's current location as "operations" handles ship tracking. I asked to be connected to operations, but she said she could not transfer calls to that department.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks for checking anyway. We all appreciate the effort.


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

The _Hojin_ has been booked. It is scheduled to arrive at the Panama Canal tomorrow (11/27) and transit through on Wednesday 11/28.


*ARRIVE DATE<O</O*

*BOOKED<O</O*

*RATING NO.<O</O*

*TRANSITING<O</O*


*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>********>
M/V Hojin<O</O

0800/27/Nov<O</O

AM/28/Nov<O</O

# 2<O</O

AM28th<O</O


*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>********>
Panama Canal WebCam: http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html



wcbimmer said:


> Hojin is still tentatively scheduled to begin passing thru Panama canal on 11/27 @ 9am. (Its slot has not be booked yet, but that probably is not unusual since it's still a few days out).
> 
> http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

wow, 8 days from Panama to California seems like a long time to me.


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

_Hojin _is expected to arrive in San Diego on 12/5, so it should have no problem arriving in Port Hueneme by 12/7 [ http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/ ]

*COMMERCIAL VESSEL SCHEDULE
Arrivals, Departures, Status, & History *​
​ *******>********> 
11/28/2007 Vessel NameArrived/ETASailed/ETDItineraryBerthOperationsStevedoreAgentLineFlag*SAILED*

*NEXT PORT*





Dole Honduras11/25 08:5311/28 01:10Paita, Peru10-02Disc BananasSSANLITSIBHSJean Anne11/26 21:0011/27 20:08Hawaii24-04Disc AutomobilePASHAPSHPHTLUSAGalaxy Ace11/26 22:4511/27 17:53Japan24-10Disc AutomobilePASHANLIMOSKHKGMonarch of the Seas11/27 07:4011/27 17:08Catalina Island, CAB - 01VisitationMETROQUAYROYALNIS









*IN PORT*

*NEXT PORT*





Beluga Endeavour11/25 09:5011/28 18:00Unknown10-03Disc SandSSAGSCBBSANTIBarge Chetco11/26 16:4011/28 13:00Long Beach, CA24-11Disc LumberSAUSESAUSESAUSEUSOrto11/27 12:3011/28 18:00Unknown10-07Disc Steel CoilsSSATNCECLPANStar Osakana11/27 23:4011/29 unknOakland, CA10-04Disc Calcium NitrateSSAGSCSTARSGWashington Highway11/28 05:0811/28 16:00Japan24-05Disc AutomobilePASHAPSHK-LINEJA









*TO ARRIVE*

*LAST PORT*





*CARGO VESSELS*








Camellia Ace11/30 03:0011/30 17:00Port Hueneme, CA24-05Disc AutomobilePASHANLIVWTPADole Costa Rica12/02 03:0012/04 unknPuerto Quetzal, Guatemala10-02Disc BananasSSANLITSIBHSBarge Loreto12/02 04:0012/04 unknEnsenada, Mexico10-08Disc SandSSAPIITMBCPANCelestial Wing12/02 18:0012/03 17:00Japan24-10Disc AutomobilePASHANLIACTPAHojin12/05 unkn12/05 unknUnknown24-05Disc AutomobilePASHAPSHNYKVANDong Fang Gau Su12/05 unkn12/05 unknUnknown24-10Disc AutomobilePASHAPSHK-LINERCRickmers Jakarta12/08 01:0012/08 unknJapan10-04Disc Project CargoSSAMMSRICMMARSDole Ecuador12/09 unkn12/11 unknPuerto Quetzal, Guatemala10-02Disc BananasSSANLITSIBHS









*TO ARRIVE*

*LAST PORT*





*CRUISE SHIPS*








Carnival Spirit11/30 05:3011/30 16:00Manzanillo, MexicoB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPAOosterdam12/01 05:0012/01 17:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDCarnival Elation12/01 05:3012/01 16:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPADawn Princess12/02 05:3012/02 16:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkMETROPSHPRNCSSUKMonarch of the Seas12/04 06:4512/04 17:00Los Angeles, CAB - 01VisitationMETROQUAYROYALNISZaandam12/05 05:3012/05 17:00Ensenada, MexicoB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDCarnival Elation12/06 05:3012/06 16:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPAOosterdam12/08 05:0012/08 17:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDSilver Shadow12/08 05:0012/08 18:00TBNB - 01Embark , DisembarkMETROPSHSILSEABHSCarnival Spirit12/08 05:3012/08 16:00Manzanillo, MexicoB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPADawn Princess12/09 05:3012/09 16:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkMETROPSHPRNCSSUKCarnival Elation12/10 05:3012/10 16:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPAMonarch of the Seas12/11 06:4512/11 17:00Los Angeles, CAB - 01VisitationMETROQUAYROYALNISRyndam12/13 06:0012/13 17:00Ensenada, MexicoB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDOosterdam12/15 05:0012/15 17:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDCarnival Elation12/15 05:3012/15 16:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPADawn Princess12/16 05:3012/16 16:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkMETROPSHPRNCSSUKCarnival Spirit12/16 05:3012/16 16:00Manzanillo, MexicoB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPAMonarch of the Seas12/18 06:4512/18 00:17Los Angeles, CAB - 01VisitationMETROQUAYROYALNISCarnival Elation12/20 05:3012/20 16:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB- 04Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPAZaandam12/20 06:0612/20 17:00Ensenada, MexicoB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDOosterdam12/22 05:0012/22 17:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDCrystal Symphony12/22 07:0012/22 12:00Los Angeles, CAB- 04Embark , IntransitMETROQUAYCRYSTABHSSeven Seas Mariner12/22 07:0012/22 16:00Los Angeles, CAB - 02Embark , IntransitSSAQUAYRADFRDawn Princess12/23 05:3012/23 16:00Puerto Vallarta, MxB- 04Embark , DisembarkMETROPSHPRNCSSUKRyndam12/23 06:0012/23 17:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHHLLNDNLDCarnival Elation12/24 05:3012/24 16:00Cabo San Lucas, MxB- 04VisitationSSAPSHCARNVLPACarnival Spirit12/24 05:3012/24 16:00Manzanillo, MexicoB - 01Embark , DisembarkSSAPSHCARNVLPA










*******>
********>


----------



## n0g0al (Jul 29, 2007)

I say we drive up to the VDC and hijack our own cars...is stealing our own cars a crime?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

n0g0al said:


> I say we drive up to the VDC and hijack our own cars...is stealing our own cars a crime?


No it is not. I looked into this and as far as I can tell, if we go up there with the Sheriff and a copy of our registration, as long as the cars have cleared customs they are ours.

We will need a warrent for the Sheriff to come out, but I know a few Judges so that will not be a problem.

Seriously, Did you get an ETA for delivery of your car??


----------



## n0g0al (Jul 29, 2007)

No precise date. All the ED Lady told me was...

Work order 12/14 completed same day. "Should" be released for delivery to dealer today. "Should" be at the dealer by Tuesday/Wednesday.

Guess my ETA is: "Should" be this week


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

My car is at the dealer!!!

I am picking it up after work, but I don't know how I will make it through the day. 

I don't see myself being too useful here today :rofl:


----------



## n0g0al (Jul 29, 2007)

Lee...you don't sound too good. I think you should go home and "rest". A nice 335i...er...bowl of chicken noodle soup should make you better.

Congrats!


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cosmos, my car is out east and I got the same deal. Released from VPC, but not on a truck and won't be at my BMW Center till the 31st. Makes no sense why it takes 2 weeks. Its driving me insane.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

BMW4Lee said:


> My car is at the dealer!!!
> 
> I am picking it up after work, but I don't know how I will make it through the day.
> 
> I don't see myself being too useful here today :rofl:


Good for you! The boat with my car docked today, and I can't wait. I hope customs is quicker than you experienced, a week to clear is a long time.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

BMW4Lee said:


> My car is at the dealer!!!
> 
> I am picking it up after work, but I don't know how I will make it through the day.
> 
> ...


So that's a little over 6 weeks to the West coast. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*Redelivery Photos*

You were right, my new 335 convertible made me feel much better!!! 



n0g0al said:


> Lee...you don't sound too good. I think you should go home and "rest". A nice 335i...er...bowl of chicken noodle soup should make you better.
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

sdsanta said:


> The boat with my car docked today, and I can't wait. I hope customs is quicker than you experienced, a week to clear is a long time.


I would say a week is average.


----------



## n0g0al (Jul 29, 2007)

Found out from my CA that my car is at the VPC with and estimated delivery of 12/28. Same as Cosmos. Just called the trucking company...car has not been released by BMW.

Hopefully the estimated delivery date is just that - an estimation.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I would say a week is average.


It may be statistically average but it just seems like a week is a long time to clear a car through.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I take it that you are not familiar w/ how a governmental job works aye!!??


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

beewang said:


> I take it that you are not familiar w/ how a governmental job works aye!!??


Good point! Being in the RE business I have to work on leases to govt. agencies from time to time, it's a painful process!


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

sdsanta said:


> It may be statistically average but it just seems like a week is a long time to clear a car through.


Here is the thing that upsets me. It is that the car has cleared customs, there is no work order yet the car is sitting at the VDC.:thumbdwn:

If it was still in customs that is one thing, but it is not.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe they want a full load before going to your dealership, now that would really suck!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

BMW4Lee said:


> You were right, my new 335 convertible made me feel much better!!!


Looks like u let them detail her. btw, u never told me which dealership. She looks nice!


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, I did let them detail my car. They promised me it would be done by hand. I do not see any swirl marks, so I believe they kept their word. I got the car home just in time because it has started to rain here and is supposed to rain for the next few days. I am glad that I still have my other car because I don't think I want to take this one out in the rain just yet.

Sorry, I must have missed your query about the dealership. I bought the car from Center BMW. They were very easy to deal with and gave me the standard "invoice + $XXXX" that everyone else seems to be getting. In addition, they are close to my house -- which is a good thing because all of the dealers in the Los Angeles area seem to "require" that you purchase the car from them if you want to take advantage of a loaner car.



am_ver said:


> Looks like u let them detail her. btw, u never told me which dealership. She looks nice!


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Done and Done.

Will get on a truck today or tomorrow. I should have by Thrusday.

No real reason for delay.

Apprently the car was NOT labled P0, go figure.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Same trucking company for east and west or different?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Different


----------



## smlee (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah Cosmo!!!! :rofl: :thumbup: Wife***8217;s care still at VPC and PO still open. It seems to have had a dead battery. Hopefully after the wife's numerous calls to ED and VPC, the battery was replaced and car gets out of there tomorrow. :bigpimp: This thread has been great and it has been nice to see or at least read that everyone else was as miserable as my wife. Happy holidays!!!!!!!!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

My car still hasn't reached the dealership... the trucking company doesn't appear to be giving accurate/precise info.... 
on fri they said car has been released and should be reching dealership on Sat
On sat they say, car is on truck, and should be at dealership on Mon
On Mon they say driver left this morning and should be at the dealership in afternoon or evening
Now it is Tue night and still no car at dealership.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

That sucks, I have heard of cars taking 3 days to reach the Bay Area, so with any luck it should get to you by Today.

Not to steal your thunder, but I am in the same situation and hope to get my car by today as well.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

My car was on the Equeluus Leader which docked at Oxnard Monday. I was fine when the boat was at sea, but now that I now my car is actually on the ground only a few miles away my anxiety is increasing!


----------



## smlee (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, anyone of the Hojin get their car? Expect lee we know you got it. :dunno:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Me.


----------



## smlee (Feb 5, 2007)

ok, when did you get it? My wifes car has been sitting at VPC since Friday and its not moving. Call "Just Once a day" to trucking company and no voom voom yet. Happy motoring and congrats.


----------



## napajon (Feb 1, 2006)

Picked mine up in the afternoon on 12/18. Dealer said it had just arrived a few hours before.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

am_ver said:


> My car still hasn't reached the dealership... the trucking company doesn't appear to be giving accurate/precise info....
> on fri they said car has been released and should be reching dealership on Sat
> On sat they say, car is on truck, and should be at dealership on Mon
> On Mon they say driver left this morning and should be at the dealership in afternoon or evening
> Now it is Tue night and still no car at dealership.


Damn, you may be getting your car already? When did you drop off the car? Mine is still "somewhere in the system" - although there is hope - it *may* get on a truck *soon* according to our CA.

I am really getting screwed (


----------



## tiggerlee (Dec 11, 2007)

smlee said:


> ... Wife's care still at VPC and PO still open. It seems to have had a dead battery. Hopefully after the wife's numerous calls to ED and VPC, the battery was replaced and car gets out of there tomorrow.....


That was wishful/hopeful thinking.We received a call from the ED girls on Friday(after I called to inquire why not released yet-PLEASE no smack down for calling, you know you would have called too if it had been several days for replacing a battery and it still was not released), anyways the ED girl reported the car had the battery replaced and another issue was found...a controller has to be replaced now. BMW has ordered the part and now it looks like next week if we are lucky! :bawling: The last two weeks has been painful for me and my poor husband whom I am driving crazy! But in my defense, I am driving my dad's second car which is a toyota corolla, good car but not the same as my 335i convertible!:tsk:

I am happy for all who have their cars and who will get their car before me but I sure would like a surpise for New Years, sooner rather than later!:thumbup: Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## riptide (Jul 22, 2007)

*got mine today!*

I got my 335i Coupe today, after some minor bumper work was done!


----------



## tiggerlee (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi! After dropping off the car in Rome on 11/2, I am finally in the drivers seat, my husband did most of the driving in Europe! We picked up my car yesteday 12/28. I have already put over 100 miles on it and have been able to have the top down:thumbup:, gotta love AZ! Wow what a great feeling and I think I speak for my husband and myself saying we will be doing it again! Thanks to the board for all the help and to Adrian.:angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tiggerlee said:


> Hi! After dropping off the car in Rome on 11/2, I am finally in the drivers seat, my husband did most of the driving in Europe! We picked up my car yesteday 12/28. I have already put over 100 miles on it and have been able to have the top down:thumbup:, gotta love AZ! Wow what a great feeling and I think I speak for my husband and myself saying we will be doing it again! Thanks to the board for all the help and to Adrian.:angel:


Tiggerlee, you were not on the European Delivery calendar for 25. 10. so I added you. Please let me know if the entry is ok.

If anyone else on this thread is not on the calendar, please let me know. If you add yourself, please send me a PM. If you want me to add you, also send me a PM.


----------

